# Using Makeup To Cover Scars?



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 15, 2009)

This is just a thread I thought I'd make for people to exchange ideas/thoughts on using cosmetics to cover up scars.
Be they surgery scars, old 'wounds' etc.
So, what are your tips?
Personally I use the same method I use to apply makeup to my face, foundation, concealer and powder.
First I use the foundation and blend like crazy as the skin on my arms is so much lighter than my face... but once blended the foundation looks good. Then I use concealer on a small brush and apply it directly to the scars to fade them out and match the colour to the colour of my skin as much as possible.
Finally I apply the powder to keep the foundation &amp; concealer lasting longer...

anyone use any different methods?


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 15, 2009)

I just bought Kat Von D Tattoo Concealer and I believe that it does work. Im sure it depends on the color of the scar and application but it has worked very well for me.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 16, 2009)

Tattoo concealer? That sounds interesting, I might have to check that out.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Aug 16, 2009)

Great thread! People please give your tips! 

I have pitted acne scars from a couple of years ago from when I was really stressed and broke out with that cystic acne. I only had it for a bit, but it ruined my skin.

I basically do the same thing as you Sherbert-Kisses. I used Dermablend for awhile. It's so hard to find now, so I use Clinique Advanced concealer. But what color should I be using? I use concealer that matched my face. Should I be using one lighter??


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 16, 2009)

I use the same concealer as my skin tone, so the very lightest.

I also use

Bio-Oil which is an oil based formula that claims to help fade scars. It does work but it takes some time.

My scars are on my arms and are of the self inflicted variety, something I would hide but I don't see the need as I want to dissuade others from going down the same path I did.


----------



## mebs786 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have tried dermablend concealer.. It is great for covering spots and scars... I bought it from QVC but I dont think they sell it anymore...


----------



## GillT (Aug 17, 2009)

To be honest once the colour fades it's the texture that's the problem. Every scar I have is hypertrophic. You just can't hide them. I only use make up if I slip but that doesn't really work either. It's long sleeves and trousers for me, more out of habit than anything else, but there are times when I really don't need the curiosity factor.


----------



## SewAmazing (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a bad scar on my face. Luckily it is flat and not raised, so concealer does a good job. It took years to find the right one, but finally I have settled on Bobbi Brown. Her concealer is thicker than most and covers well.


----------



## GillT (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, my mum has the Bobbi Brown concealer and you only need to use a tiny amount. It's really good.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *GillT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif To be honest once the colour fades it's the texture that's the problem. Every scar I have is hypertrophic. You just can't hide them. I only use make up if I slip but that doesn't really work either. It's long sleeves and trousers for me, more out of habit than anything else, but there are times when I really don't need the curiosity factor. I totally agree that it's the texture that's the problem when trying to cover up, even with makeup on mine are just a bit faded... not hidden. But I find that if I apply concealer to the scar and then just blend it out into my skin tone it doesn't do a bad job at making them less obvious. I only hid mine when they were really bad but I've found most people to be too scared to mention anything anyway.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have been using Bio Oil too! I thought it was working, but now I'm not sure. I'm going to keep on using it though. I thought it really helped my skin overall in the Winter.


----------



## Karren (Aug 17, 2009)

I use Dermablend's concealer to cover a couple scars on my legs.. Works good..


----------



## Chaeli (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a tatoo across my chest that prevents me from wearing anything low cut. I was told about dermablend by my SO but am unsure as I worry that it will rub off and be very noticeable especially on the top of light colored blouses or low cut dresses.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Aug 18, 2009)

Where do you guys get your Dermablend? I used to buy it from Macys (actually when it was Strawbridges), but they don't seem to carry it anymore. I went on the Dermablend site, and they just sell a stick. Not the pot with the mini shovel that I used to use. Haha


----------



## lalalalila (Aug 18, 2009)

Koren did a tutorial on Youtube on covering scars [acne scars]. It was really informative and thorough...check it out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJAWVneXoas

As for tattoos...

Originally Posted by *Chaeli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a tatoo across my chest that prevents me from wearing anything low cut. I was told about dermablend by my SO but am unsure as I worry that it will rub off and be very noticeable especially on the top of light colored blouses or low cut dresses. Try Kat Von D's new tattoo concealer!
Sephora: Kat Von D Tattoo Concealer: Concealer


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *lalalalila* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As for tattoos...

Try Kat Von D's new tattoo concealer!

Sephora: Kat Von D Tattoo Concealer: Concealer

That's had a ton of bad reviews on the Sephora website with people saying it only fades tattoos and doesn't really cover them.
=/


----------



## Karren (Aug 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Modirty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where do you guys get your Dermablend? I used to buy it from Macys (actually when it was Strawbridges), but they don't seem to carry it anymore. I went on the Dermablend site, and they just sell a stick. Not the pot with the mini shovel that I used to use. Haha Ulta carries Dermablend.. Concealer and foundations..


----------



## lalalalila (Aug 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's had a ton of bad reviews on the Sephora website with people saying it only fades tattoos and doesn't really cover them.
=/

It worked well for me! I tested it out and covered the crown on the back of my neck. The problem might be that it only comes in 4 colors...so anyone with darker skin than the shades offered wouldn't get optimal results with it.


----------



## Nox (Aug 18, 2009)

Sephora's sells Laura Mercier concealor. I like that the pan has two colors in it so you can custom blend it. I used it to cover very dark bruises from an injury and it did a remarkable job. Far more impressed with it than I was with Dermablend.


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Modirty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where do you guys get your Dermablend? I used to buy it from Macys (actually when it was Strawbridges), but they don't seem to carry it anymore. I went on the Dermablend site, and they just sell a stick. Not the pot with the mini shovel that I used to use. Haha There is a store locater on the front page of dermablend. Just enter your zip code. The only store near me was Dillards, I got some to cover a bruise.


----------



## Chaeli (Aug 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *lalalalila* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Koren did a tutorial on Youtube on covering scars [acne scars]. It was really informative and thorough...check it out!
YouTube - ACNE SCARS: Conceal &amp; Soften

As for tattoos...

Try Kat Von D's new tattoo concealer!

Sephora: Kat Von D Tattoo Concealer: Concealer

Thank you for your advice. I checked out the concealer but I think I am a few shades darker so it prolly wouldn't work for me but thanks for trying.


----------

